# Input on Hawthorne Trailblazer



## J-wagon (Feb 18, 2022)

Hi all, this type of frame is new for me and will make klunker build. Any idea what year? Hawthorne Trailblazer badge with vertical holes. Front forks are closed ended. BB number indicates E 30, Snyder built? 
Thx!


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 18, 2022)

I had one that was a couple years older than yours, made a great riding bicycle.
Yours is in better shape than mine was to start.









						Trailblazer, let's see how this develops. | Project Rides
					

It is starting with this.  (more to come) circa 1927 Hawthorne Trailblazer.    needs serious cleaning, a bit of metal fill on the chain stays, see how it looks after cleaning it, may just shoot a clear matte over what is left of the paint.  I have a set of mud guards to use on it, probably use a...




					thecabe.com


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 18, 2022)

Your build very nice! Same badge except hole placement. So perhaps I can make note mine is pre-1927


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 18, 2022)

What does the E30 mean, maybe 1930?

But what about that "E" - had H.P. Snyder acquired an interest in the Excelsior factory in Michigan City that early?
We see old 1929 ads for Sears bicycles built by Excelsior, but did Excelsior last into 1930; were large orders cancelled?
Other old 1930 ads for Sears bicycles appear to show bicycles built by Westfield, a competitor to Excelsior.

I believe that the 1927 estimate may have some basis in an example that H.P. Snyder donated to an institution (or other asylum).



https://americanhistory.si.edu/collections/object-groups/si-bikes/si-bikes-safety








						1927 Snyder Boy’s Bicycle | Smithsonian Institution
					






					www.si.edu
				



We do not see many examples of pre-1935 Snyder bicycles.

The joints of the main tubes at the bottom bracket are a distinctive Snyder feature, so-called _volcano _joints.
In later Snyder designs, we see a similar joint design also used for the smaller chain stays or rear forks.



Remember, two-three primer coats!



Thinking maybe a Rust-Oleum _Regal Blue_.


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 18, 2022)

Very interesting. So based on input so far, this is a 1920s frame. But manufacturer not established, sounds like not Snyder


----------



## tjkajecj (Feb 18, 2022)

Glad to see your post, I just received a similar serial numbered Trailblazer. E30 29010. Not much out there on these bike, always want to learn as much as possible.

Tim


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 18, 2022)

Very interesting. We all have Hawthorne trailblazer E30. Headbadges vary. Pictured for comparison are mine, @piercer_99, and @tjkajecj, respectively.


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 18, 2022)

Seller was very nice. At pick up, he threw in modern 27" iso 630 coaster wheelset and dogleg cranks. My build direction will be singlespeed trailblazer gravel klunker.


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 21, 2022)

Here is another Hawthorne trailblazer on @JRE thread. Although serial not stated. But headbadge similar to @tjkajecj


----------



## JRE (Feb 22, 2022)

I'll get the serial number when I get home from work


----------



## JRE (Feb 22, 2022)

Couldn't find it I'll have to do some digging


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 22, 2022)

Per newspaper ads, Montgomery Ward sold the Hawthorne "Trail Blazer" bicycle beginning March 1929 and ending June 1933.









						Hawthorne Trailblazer | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

A friend here picked this one up today, not sure how to accurately date this one. Metal clad rims, toolbox tank, missing battery can, otherwise a beautiful original bike. Any idea on the year of this one? Mussleman rear hub is missing brake arm…




					thecabe.com


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 22, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> Per newspaper ads, Montgomery Ward sold the Hawthorne "Trail Blazer" bicycle beginning March 1929 and ending June 1933.



I wonder if they were available prior to 1929


----------



## Gully (Feb 22, 2022)

I like the color and patina plus being a rather rare one!!  You'll have fun putting that one together!  Good luck and have fun with it!!


----------



## JRE (Feb 27, 2022)

My serial.number


----------



## SKPC (Feb 27, 2022)

Nice moto project. BlueStreaks' link above to the ads is cool.  Appears year to year they changed the front ring design.


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 27, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Might be a 1931–S.



Interesting. If Snyder built S = 1931, any ideas what E represents if date code exists for 1920s


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 27, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> What does the E30 mean, maybe 1930?
> 
> But what about that "E" - H.P. Snyder Excelsior factory in Michigan City?


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 27, 2022)

Interesting. So perhaps E30 represents Snyder built frame, Excelsior Michigan City factory, 1930. If so, E30 stamped Hawthorne Trailblazer not 1920s. 



Blue Streak said:


> Per newspaper ads, Montgomery Ward sold the Hawthorne "Trail Blazer" bicycle beginning March 1929 and ending June 1933.



Perhaps this model only ran 5 yrs, 1929 to 1933, with different factories, then emerging code system:
1929:? 
1930: E30
1931: S
1932: ? 
1933: ?


----------



## SKPC (Feb 28, 2022)

Purchased here on the Cabe years ago.  Snyder made  "V" serial number: 28-er:  1933?  Flat crowned 28-er fork w/truss rods.(same as @JRE bike)  Notice the serial number font matches.






Now a personal favorite: the 21st Century Hawthorne Flyer result: frame only.  Still have the original fork & truss rods. Notice thicker/curved seatstay bridge.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 2, 2022)

I see another Snyder-built Hawthorne Deluxe bare frame only available online, from a member; looks to have slightly different (improved?) joint details.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/265525515505?campid=5335809022Might be a 1933-U?  (U-12,441?).


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 2, 2022)

Lots of example Hawthorne Flyer badged I found on CABE. These late 1920s / early 1930s Hawthorne badged as Trailblazer, Flyer bikes seem to have serial begin either beginning of alphabet or ending. Such divergence perhaps different frame builders. Maybe my Trailblazer E- is actually Westfield made? (not Snyder). I cannot discern Snyder vs Westfield frame in the subject era. 
If Westfield, then perhaps consistent with:
E = 1927
F = 1928
G = 1929
H = 1930

The U- and V- serials perhaps different mfg but badged Hawthorne?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 2, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Nice bike looks like it has a Snyder frame and fork; does not look much like my 1927-E Westfield motorbike; nor does the serial number which may just happen to have a letter “E”.
> Not all “E-bikes” are Westfields.
> 
> The odd *straight* (rod) seat stay bridge looks early or a MW Hawthorne feature; maybe from the then newly acquired Excelsior plant nearer to MW Chicago.


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 2, 2022)

@Archie Sturmer is this an odd straight (rod) seat stay bridge?


----------



## Jon Olson (Mar 9, 2022)

Mine is hanging in my rafters waiting to come down this summer. Any ideas on date or maker? Anything will help.




































I bought this at Jim’s(JAF/CO) first sale, so other projects have pushed this on the back burner!
Thanks


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 10, 2022)

I've been piecing things together and the emerging picture so far:

Westfield built Hawthorne Trailblazer or similar style, date codex seems:
E = 1927
F = 1928
G = 1929
H = 1930

Snyder built Hawthorne Trailblazer or similar style, date codex perhaps:
P = 1929
Q = Skip
R = 1930
S = 1931
T = 1932
U = 1933
V = 1934


----------



## Jon Olson (Mar 13, 2022)

My R5025 has a Trilblazer badge and was most likely made by Snyder in 1931? Is a Snyder bicycle better than a Westfield? The 28” tiers still hold air! Thanks for the info.
Jon


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 13, 2022)

Jon Olson said:


> Is a Snyder bicycle *better* than a Westfield?



Interesting question regarding Montgomery Ward marketed bicycles; did M/W sell both Westfield and Snyder built bicycles at the same time, as different models, Hawthorne flyers and Trail Blazers; was one considered the high-end model, and the other one a value-bargain?

Westfield bikes do have some proprietary parts of peculiar sizes, and we have seen trail blazers with repairs about the tube joints.

Perhaps a question of a trade-off between durability and maintainability/repairability; (and during a depression, even affordability)?


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 13, 2022)

Interesting. A news ad from 1931 shows Montgomery ward trailblazers given to Westfield police Dept. Perhaps these were Westfield built trailblazers. 


Blue Streak said:


> Found hundreds of Montgomery Ward newspaper ads selling the Hawthorne "Trail Blazer" bicycle beginning March 1929 and ending June 1933. Below are some of them.


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 5, 2022)

New info, updating below:

Westfield built Hawthorne Trailblazer or similar style, date codex seems:
E = 1927
F = 1928
G = 1929
H = 1930
I = this letter was not used
J = 1931
K = 1932

Snyder built Hawthorne Trailblazer or similar style, date codex perhaps:
P = 1929
Q = Skip
R = 1930
S = 1931
T = 1932
U = 1933
V = 1934


----------

